# WoW on Ubuntu :O



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 18, 2013)

hey is anyone willing to help me either through PM or Teamspeak to help me get WoW running on my Ubuntu install?  I've tried several times and just get stuck on "checking for updates" and a blank progress bar.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 18, 2013)

Do you run WoW natively orvia progs like Wine or Crossover?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 18, 2013)

WoW needs Wine which i have already d/l'ed


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 18, 2013)

OK. I was having some silly thought that WoW is supported on "other" platforms by now. I know too little of Wine to help you.


----------



## m&m's (Oct 19, 2013)

Try PlayOnLinux. It will install the required files for you.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 19, 2013)

m&m's said:


> Try PlayOnLinux. It will install the required files for you.



thanks, but no i have another problem.  My Ubuntu partition is only 20GB and PoL defaults to the ubuntu partition, the instructions on how to move it are confusing.  I do have a 100GB partition for Ubuntu stuff but i dont know how to move the folders or make a symbolic link as none of my other HDD show in the install selecxtion process.


----------



## xvi (Oct 22, 2013)

WoW doesn't need to be "installed" and has very little in the way of registry entries. If you can download it on another computer, just move the folder over to somewhere Linux can access it with R/W rights and double-click the launcher. Should work just fine.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 23, 2013)

thanks XVI that worked  copied my addons folder as well (i only installed it on win 7 never did anything) and all my addons work proper.  Averaging ~40-55 fps in Ubuntu


----------

